# Steve Nash Is The Most Ridiculous Man In The World



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pure genius. Steve Nash definitely has a future in comedy after basketball. He's HILARIOUS! :lol: :canada:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:

Awesome.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

The set-up, the costumes, and the writing were funny. The way he delivered his actual lines, though, was a bit robotic.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Steve Nash just cracks me up. He and Baron are just crazy hahahaha


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol, I hope people realize it's a knock on the Jose Cuervo commercial that has the "most interesting man in the world."


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's not Jose Cuervo he's mocking - it's Dos Equis.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

:laugh: Nash.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Haha. Awesome.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He can only give 100% because the other 10% he donates to orphans LOL!!!!


----------

